# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  hesitation blues-hot tuna version

## ira

hi,
all of the standard chord/tab websites have the same thing sent in by this one guy. doesn't seem right.
anyone have the chords for this grrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttt
blues tune?
thanks,
ira

----------


## bluesmandolinman

Hi ira

The version I know is from "Blues Fiddling Classics " from Craic Duncan on MelBay and it goes like this :

G G G G
C C G G
D C G G 

I don´t know if there are other versions.

----------


## Spruce

Here ya go....

----------


## bluesmandolinman

I should read the topic correctly ;-)

now I know the Hot Tuna version....

----------


## R. Kane

Ira:

Did you see Jorma, Jack, and Barry when they were in the east a few weeks ago? 

A recent Acoustic Guitar magazine has an article on Jorma and this tune in sheet music and guitar tab. If you can't find it, pm me and I'll fax it to you. Richard

----------


## earnest

Hot Tuna will be in the Boston area (Arlington, MA) on December 3rd. check their webite for details. Barry is playing his new Earnest Swamp Cat electric mando on the tour. Joel

----------


## rsgars

ira, in case you didn't know this already Hot Tuna will be playing at The Egg in Albany on December 4.

Rob

----------


## ira

bummed about missing tuna on the 3rd. before i knew they were playing, i got tix for phil and friends on 12/1 and my wife made plans for 12/3. maybe albany on the 4th. hmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## ira

really starting to groove on this one. just a great tune to play, and the structure allows alot of freedom in picking attack and variation. thanks for the help!

----------


## Pedal Steel Mike

Forgive the topic drift, but you should listen to Reverend Gary Davis.

I think too mamy people look to the second generation deciples of the old masters instead of the old masters themselves. No disrespect to Jorma, but Davis is "Da man."

----------


## Noodlehoss

What about the Garcia/Grisman version on their Shady Grove album - hidden track. Is it similar to Jorma / Davis'?

----------


## Tom C

Yeah I have lots of recording of Barry playing it with Jorma, I steal alot of ideas from them. Barry just transcribed Jorma playing "Troubled In Mind". Pretty cool how finger pickin guitar transcribes to mando. It makes you have to count darn it.

----------


## ira

any reverend gary suggestions? i wouldn't know where to start. hey tom, wanna share some trancsription with us????

----------


## Tom C

Most I learn for Hot Tuna tunes is by ear. When I hear something I like it's nice to know I can ask what he did there. Barry never plays the same break twice. They can be sooo different so I have to have him listen to what I heard. I would not post any thing transcribed by anybody else, no less my teacher and friend without permission but I can help out with some soundbords.

----------


## SternART

OK, Tom.........I'll jump on that offer, and I'd be happy to pay any associated costs involved.
I'm hopeful that they will record a live or studio album with Barry!

----------


## PaulD

I haven't heard the Rev. Gary Davis version, but I have a book of his tunes and it has umpteen-zillion verses that Jorma didn't use. Most of them are pretty simple, standard old-timey blues lines, and I throw in a couple of them since I can't play the break like Jorma.  The book also lists the tune as a traditional tune... I always thought that Davis wrote it. 

No, the Shady Grove hidden track is not like the Jorma version... maybe it's more like Davis. IIRC that's the tune that Grisman plays the mando/banjo-banjolin on and Garcia says something to the effect of "That's truly obnoxious."

Paul Doubek

----------


## R. Kane

I was at a guitar workshop this summer where Jorma taught us Trouble in Mind. Jorma is easily the best instructor I've ever worked with, meaning breaking things down, explaining what and why, and putting the pieces together. I recorded the workshop if anyone is interested.

I saw them last month in MA, and Barry was fully integrated into the mix, taking 2 solos to Jorma's 1 in each tune. Hot Tuna is making MP3s of recent shows available at 
http://www.hottunatunes.com/

Break Down Way, a subscription video lesson site, is pretty intriguing too. http://www.breakdownway.com/
It would be great if Barry recorded some of lessons there.

The must-have RGD disc is Harlem Street Singer. 

RK

----------


## lifeinajug

The Gary Davis version differs (I think) by having a D#* to a C instead of the Am to E7 in some of the verses.

----------

